# Expensive Blank Shipped



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Here is a photo of my security camera screen of the delivery of the most expensive high end blank I have ever bought. I am crying.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

ouch, that hurts to look at.


----------



## Rozzy3416 (Jun 8, 2017)

Wow! That’s unfortunate


----------



## PBC (Dec 12, 2018)

Yeah that blows. Hopefully they get you another one out shortly. What blank was it


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

PBC said:


> Yeah that blows. Hopefully they get you another one out shortly. What blank was it


It is a North Fork Composites SJ 703-1(X-Ray LMX). Being Friday and late in the day at that, I don't have an answer as of now. My last communication with them was over that picture. Honestly, at the time, I couldn't see any damage on the blank ..... believe it or not. However, closer inspection did reveal a fracture. And, that fracture was right where the cardboard tube is broken. I will say that NFC packed it well. However, FedEx managed to break the cardboard tube, which is the thickest cardboard tube I have ever received a blank in. My thought is that FedEx is responsible and should replace it, but I don't know yet if NFC will help me out. I sent them more pictures which I am attaching. One shows a close up of the blank. The other has masking tape on either side of the bad looking spot just to highlight it, vs where that falls with the tube it was in. I think someone should replace it, but I must wait on NFC's answer. NFC's last communication was if I don't see damage and put stress on it, build on it. At this point, I don't really want to spend the time and money of building on it. Of course this will determine whether or not I will buy from NFC in the future.

My thought is that NFC should fight it out with FedEx, and send me an undamaged blank. I am not the best builder, so it takes me a lot of hours, plus a lot of component cost money wise, to build a rod.

Am I being reasonable?


----------



## bellaireroad (Aug 20, 2020)

It’s on NFC. Not your problem. Don’t agree to take it up with FedEx yourself. If they balk, take it up with your CC company. 

I have ordered from them before as well. The tubes ARE very thick. That must have been sitting at an angle and an elephant sat on it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

The fractured area is between 2 and 3 mm, roughly a tenth of an inch. It is a small fracture, but my worry is that it will fail at the fracture if I build it.
Am I being reasonable in thinking NFC should send me a new blank and file a claim with FedEx?


----------



## PBC (Dec 12, 2018)

100% on NFC which is who I figured it was. You purchased the product from them not from FedEx. NFC can file their claim with them not you since they are the shipper. Let's just hope for you that 1) NFC responds to your emails and don't ghost you because that happens with them from what I've heard. 2) that they have another one available and you don't have to wait 3 months for them to make any, cause that happens to from what I hear.

Hopefully they have changed/fixed some of their customer service issue already and everything goes smooth for you


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

PBC said:


> 100% on NFC which is who I figured it was. You purchased the product from them not from FedEx. NFC can file their claim with them not you since they are the shipper. Let's just hope for you that 1) NFC responds to your emails and don't ghost you because that happens with them from what I've heard. 2) that they have another one available and you don't have to wait 3 months for them to make any, cause that happens to from what I hear.
> 
> Hopefully they have changed/fixed some of their customer service issue already and everything goes smooth for you


I don't want to bash anyone at this point in time. The delivery truck driver had a good attitude, and NFC has not ghosted me. Let's give the system a chance. I tried this brand due to people writing positive statements about their rod quality. I will write up on this thread the end result after the dust clears.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

NFC wrote me today and asked that I fill out a warranty form and they would send me a new blank.


----------



## squid013 (Jan 8, 2016)

Whitebassfisher said:


> NFC wrote me today and asked that I fill out a warranty form and they would send me a new blank.


That isn't a warranty issue. That is a we will send out a new one right now issue

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

The problem with shipping things in tubes like rod and blanks, is the "assembly line" automation in companies like FedEx, and UPS and even the US mail. Products go through several turns and twists as they go on a conveyor belt. Not sure, other than insurance, how to solve this. Many rod manufactures know this and just cover it under their own warranty. I had two Castaway rods show up broken and they fixed them/replaced them


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

It took a lot of stress or pressure to break the tube they shipped in, so machinery may have been involved like you said. The material itself is hard and rigid, and dimensions were 3" ID and 3-1/2" OD, so 1/4" thick walls.


----------



## DFS (Sep 29, 2012)

bellaireroad said:


> It’s on NFC. Not your problem. Don’t agree to take it up with FedEx yourself. If they balk, take it up with your CC company.
> 
> I have ordered from them before as well. The tubes ARE very thick. That must have been sitting at an angle and an elephant sat on it.
> 
> ...



NFC needs to file the claim with fedex. Generally the freight should be FOB Destination meaning NFC owns it until it is delivered to you. In the future it is best to reject the shipment so they return it to NFC and you never take possession, however not possible if they are just dropping off at your door.

As you mention I am sure NFC will take care of this properly.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

DFS said:


> NFC needs to file the claim with fedex. Generally the freight should be FOB Destination meaning NFC owns it until it is delivered to you. In the future it is best to reject the shipment so they return it to NFC and you never take possession, however not possible if they are just dropping off at your door.
> 
> As you mention I am sure NFC will take care of this properly.


I probably shouldn't have accepted the shipment, I agree. But NFC has agreed to send me a new blank; see post # 10 above. It all worked out.


----------



## ElliottAugust (Apr 20, 2020)

I went with a Rainshadow Revelation CB76M and Fuji titanium torzite guide train. It really can’t stand spinning seats/grips where you have nice grips but if you hold that rod like it’s intended your hand will only ever be on the plastic reel seat and or threads, so I went with a Fuji IPS reel seat that I custo https://19216811.cam/ m painted with a kskss locking hood. Got some northfork carbon soft touch grip and butt. I custom fit a mitagi hood and foregrip ring to the kskss. Matched the thread to the reel colors and I’m pretty happy with it all. He fished it last weekend and says he loves it except for the black fins windtamer which I recommended against but he had to have the black to match.


----------

